# Negri Electronics



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure exactly what entails "Off Topic" discussion, but this seems to fit nicely... I'm a US resident looking to buy the elusive Samsung 7.7 Galaxy Tab... Thinking about buying one from Negri Electronics, for the simple reason that it is not yet available in the states, and I've actually HEARD of Negri... Does anyone have any input on this company? Perhaps dealings with them in the past, either good or bad? Obviously I'm skeptical about making a significant purchase in this manner, so any info would be appreciated! Also, if anyone has any input on how (or IF) purchasing a tablet in this manner would affect future OTA updates? Thanks!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ummmm... you remember all those Nexuses we gave away? Sure you do, a total of IDK ~12 of them were bought from Negri Electronics. Great guys, the only guys.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I will personally vouch for Negri Electronics. Awesome guys and top notch support.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome company. recommend them without a doubt.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I personally have never gotten anything from them, but my friend got stuff from them and told me they were a great company.


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I do recall those giveaways being from Negri after the fact, but I couldn't remember in what context I'd heard the name before your posts. Thanks again!


----------

